

Show HN: Matrix, a fast and flexible blogging engine - lispylol
http://ec2-54-83-122-123.compute-1.amazonaws.com/admin
Still pretty rough ...<p>Emphasizes:<p>1) Simple, no-frill dashboard for managing posts (files).
2) Lightweight markdown editor
3) Relationships: taxonomy (file tagging) and fast linking (content to other posts)<p>Some of the important key bindings I have are ctrl+c for code, ctrl-L for linking text to other posts. Right now this is baked in but I&#x27;d want to allow users to customize it.<p>It&#x27;s still pretty beta but let me know what ya&#x27;ll think!<p>Here&#x27;s the github page if you want to help out: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;keera&#x2F;matrix
======
lispylol
I posted a text description but just found out that you can't post both in a
submission.

This is still in the very alpha stages but here are the main ideas of the
project:

1) Simple, no-frill dashboard for managing posts (files). Once you're happy
with a file you can publish it to your blog.

2) Key bindings (right now the only main ones are ctrl-c for code formatting
and ctrl-l for linking). Eventually these will be completely user
configurable.

3) Relational (not in the db sense): you can tag your files with labels and
fast link text in your files to other files.

Sorry about the confusion! You can find the source here
[https://github.com/keera/matrix](https://github.com/keera/matrix)

------
haliphax
Growing very tired of trendy new apps that have no "about" link whatsoever --
just "login" and "sign up". Login and/or sign up for WHAT?!

Edit: I mean, where are the screenshots? Feature lists? Information about WHO
is providing the service/app? Et cetera...

------
Frozenlock
It broke my back button...

~~~
lispylol
Ah sorry about that. Fixed!

------
hmans
What is this I don't even

------
dang
(The submitter included a text description of the project, but those don't
show up if the post has a URL. You need to post it as a comment in a thread.)

~~~
lispylol
Oh I see!

------
dmamills
This is pretty unpolished sir

------
tacticus
Why the hell would you put the new file into a popup that disables resizable?

(additionally why the hell does chrome honor that brain dead option.)

~~~
Doublon
And additionally additionally why the hell is my Chrome detecting the popup as
spam and blocks it?

